# Burning an ISO to disc without ports?



## eldaemon (Jul 31, 2020)

From what I can tell, FreeBSD base doesn't have any utilities in base for burning an ISO to disc. So ports are indeed needed to do so. I was hoping someone could confirm if that is true.

Relevant:

 * https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/bsdinstall-pre.html
 * https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/creating-cds.html
 * https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/creating-dvds.html

Thank you!


----------



## diizzy (Jul 31, 2020)

Yes, you need software from ports


----------

